# HB1/9004 bulb options (car)



## Flakey (Apr 10, 2006)

ok so my car uses 9004 socketed bulbs these are old crappy OEM headlights that were manditory before H4's were made legal in the us. so i was wondering if there was anything out there that is brighter than the sylvania silverstars ... cause this just isnt doing it, they are really dim compared to anything new. (im not looking for HID wayy to pricey for me, just bright incan please.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 10, 2006)

JCW has 9004 xenon 100/80W for $34.99 a pair.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 10, 2006)

To stay street legal, you'll want to stick with the 60/55W driving lamps...

One of my cars takes a 9004, the other takes a 9007... I replaced both with GE nighthalks and am very happy compared to cheaper lamps, (never tried the silverstar from silvania, too pricey imo)

If the silverstars (which should be comparable to nighthalks) aren't bright enough for ya, then you might look at replacing the wiring leading to the lamps with somethign heavier gage to reduce losses...

In general the 100/80W lamps, are for offroad use only, but if you really want a lot more light, and are willing to "risk it" you could give em a try. Chances are, the HIDs on the road will still be more blinding anyhow. And as long as you focus the low-beams down and keep em out of peoples eyes, cops won't notice or care.


----------



## larryk (Apr 10, 2006)

A bit pricey but this looks like a nice solution. 
http://www.coolbulbs.com/cool_accessories.asp


----------

